# Catch Can



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I've been shopping around for a catch can for a while, and seeing the absurd prices for the LS specific ones available I just couldn't justify it, so I contacted a guy who was making them for my previous car (as well as some other platforms).

I told him I was looking for something to go with my silver car, and that I had a little red trim in the engine bay, and turned him loose on that. This is a 4 stage paint job, and I think its going to look fantastic. He's putting a remote drain on it, and its available with an exposed breather filter, billet head (with or without check valve for you FI guys), and pretty much any fitting package you can ask for. Mine will be getting -8AN fittings.

Pricepoint comes in lower than anything LS specific out there, and as you can see, he could do pretty much whatever you want with the finish.










This shows you the coarse media for droplet collection:









Here is the fine media for filtering:









Here is the check valve for FI applications:









And a basic look at the final product (also pictured, is the breather option):


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to see a picture of it in the car!! :cheers


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Its hitting the mail tomorrow... I close on my house tomorrow and am moving friday, but I'll have it in ASAP.


----------

